# 2020 Turbo Levo TCU problem



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Email Specialized about this but no response as of yet. When the bike is turned on the TCU lights up like normal as soon as the the cranks are turned the TCU shuts off, but the bike is still functioning normally, press the controller on the handle bar TCU lights backup, turn the cranks TCU shuts off. Anyone had this strange problem with their Levo before?

Dave


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

No I have not. Have you tried a TCU reset? Press the two button on TCU at the same time. When the LEDS go up and back down. Release the power button only. Keep holding down the other button until TCU shuts off and goes back on. 

Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

mtbbiker said:


> No I have not. Have you tried a TCU reset? Press the two button on TCU at the same time. When the LEDS go up and back down. Release the power button only. Keep holding down the other button until TCU shuts off and goes back on.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion already tried a reset didn't work.


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

Problem solved: Somehow the bike was in stealth mode not sure how this happen since I don't use the Mission Control app. Stealth mode is activated through Mission Control once I turned the function off the bike started working correctly again. I do use Blevo so maybe somehow Blevo turned stealth mode on who knows anyway its fixed.


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Good to know, I had no idea that a stealth mode existed.


----------



## Delta_kilo (Oct 30, 2006)

sooslow said:


> Good to know, I had no idea that a stealth mode existed.


Guess it could come in handy if one is trying to sneak up on some bad guys haven't had a need for that yet though.


----------



## Toothmkr (Apr 10, 2021)

Delta_kilo said:


> Guess it could come in handy if one is trying to sneak up on some bad guys haven't had a need for that yet though.


In some areas ebikes are looked down on, stealth mode is handy when ridings in places like that. The lights on the TCU are turned off.


----------

